# Moving To Cairo In 4 Weeks



## emmab73

Hi My husband and I are relocating to Cairo after 5 years in the UAE in around 4-5 weeks time.

Not sure whether to to terrified or excited at this stage, still it is what it is as they say.

We've been told it's not worth even trying to ship our current belongings (furniture etc) to Cairo as they import duty is phenomenal ( and a made up on the spot type number), however I would like to bring some personal items bits and pieces that we've collected over the years, can anyone advise what the best way to do this is, as excess baggage might be horribly expensive.

Also it's likely we'll be living in 6th October City and I would appreciate any insight into the area, finding it quite hard to google current info on Cairo and being expat there, so any help you can offer would be great.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Welcome to the forum

You at least are not coming to this country blind and with no knowledge of the middle east.. 
If you do not use excess baggage then everything has to go through cargo and once again you have customs and the hassle of going to cargo city to collect it.. if it arrives. 
Pay the excess and at least you know where your precious items are
I have no knowledge of 6th October but someone will, 

Maiden


----------



## emmab73

Thanks you Maiden Scotland, I am from Glasgow and hubs is Irish, so nice to know we have some kin fold there already!

I had guessed that the excess bags might be the way to go having spotted amongst other things microwaves TV's etc going on as baggage on our recent visit to Cairo. I have to say I am glad for our stint in the UAE, it has been a primer for Cairo although it does seem very different, a move from rural Ireland straight there might have been a shock to the system!

Perhaps I can persuade the new company to pay for the bags as well (worth a try)


----------



## MaidenScotland

emmab73 said:


> Thanks you Maiden Scotland, I am from Glasgow and hubs is Irish, so nice to know we have some kin fold there already!
> 
> I had guessed that the excess bags might be the way to go having spotted amongst other things microwaves TV's etc going on as baggage on our recent visit to Cairo. I have to say I am glad for our stint in the UAE, it has been a primer for Cairo although it does seem very different, a move from rural Ireland straight there might have been a shock to the system!
> 
> Perhaps I can persuade the new company to pay for the bags as well (worth a try)




I lived in Beasden.. born in Scotland but family from Cork.. as is most of us on the West Coast lol


----------



## Biffy

Belongings - excess baggage is the way to go!!

6th October - I like living here.
It is outside Cairo - but for me this is a plus - but Cairo if you need it is not too far away.
You have accomadation yet - or will you be looking once you are here?

Shock to the system - trust me it will be. I lived in Abu Dhabi and Dubai for over 8 years - and Cairo is still hard to get used to. The way everything works is very different.
I was in DUbai the week before last for an exhibition - and it was still a shock to come home to Cairo!

You need anything just ask anyway - and welcome to Cairo, although it doesn't look you have chosen a very auspicious time to move.


----------



## emmab73

Thanks Biffy, the company have said they will assist us in finding accommodation, initially we'll be in a hotel until we organise something, hopefully not too long, we just did about 4.5 years in AD and are now In Dubai, I loved AD, not so much Dubai 

6th October was recommended to us as a location within commutable distance (if there is such a thing in Cairo) to his project site in Giza, Company has also said they have some accommodation in compounds closer to the site but didn't give us any names so i can't look at anything.

I've looked on line at villas in 6th October which all look fine, but having suffered years of Dubizzle photos for accommodation in UAE you can understand I'd be skeptical to say the least!

What I'm totally not clear about is whether there is any social life (ie bars) in 6th October and will it be safe for me to do stuff like go to the mall on my own and things? Whilst I'd love to be working it doesn't seem very likely I'll get anything, but god loves a trier I suppose.

Thankfully we got the opportunity to visit Cairo for a couple of days last week and saw enough to say we could live there, trying to concentrate on the positives, you know how it is.

Cairo if nothing else will be interesting and I'm well prepared to leave UAE life behind me, just glad I've got a couple of words or Arabic now and a shed load of patience to bring with me!


----------



## Biffy

6th october is good

Bars and restaurants - there are some - but so many bars as some areas.
But alcohol is available to have delivered.

Shopping malls - 2, one very big, one OK size. botht safe for shopping etc. one has a spinneys, one a carrefour and in between is a hypermarket1 store.

There are some places where you can also buy some european / american stuff - near to Sheikh Zayed.

Me too - loved AD, didn't love Dubai nearly as much (people do look at me strange when AI say this - supposedly Dubai is 'the' place to be!).

Working - there are chances - especially if you are a teacher, but I would say that that is pretty much it, unless you have some specialist skills.

Like I said anything I can help you with - give me a nod nearer the time, after looking around compounds etc. over the last couple of years I am pretty much familiar with all of them.
I am working - but between us here I am sure we can find the time to help.


----------



## emmab73

Thanks for the reply Biffy, I really appreciate it, no doubt I will have loads more questions as time progresses


----------



## MaidenScotland

To work you need a work permit.. not easily obtained.


----------



## canuck2010

If you know the right people, any permit can be obtained...


----------



## paolop

canuck2010 said:


> If you know the right people, any permit can be obtained...


Very true! My working visa renewal took about 4 days!


----------



## emmab73

canuck2010 said:


> If you know the right people, any permit can be obtained...


His company have told me to hand my CV in to them and they will make inquiries for me, who ya know not what ya know I guess


----------



## MaidenScotland

paolop said:


> Very true! My working visa renewal took about 4 days!




renewed... is not the same as a new one being issued..


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am struggling to get a visa for my houseboy.. he is under the umbrella of an embassy.. we know plenty of people but still struggling..


----------



## paolop

MaidenScotland said:


> renewed... is not the same as a new one being issued..


Very true, thanks for pointing that out, I should have mentioned that getting the original took 8 days, as per other posts its all about who you know.


----------



## GM1

Biffy said:


> There are some places where you can also buy some european / american stuff - near to Sheikh Zayed.


Please can you point out exactly where they are located, I am interested to check them out.


----------



## emmab73

GM1 said:


> Please can you point out exactly where they are located, I am interested to check them out.



Yes for me too please


----------



## emmab73

Todays question, if we live in 6th October city, how far away are we from pubs and nightlife??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Nightlife is all over Cairo if you like smoky atmospheres and loud loud loud music you will be spoilt for choice. There are a few pubs as we would know them but once again smoke and music prevails. 

The Cairo opera house in Gizerha is a good night out . it's not just opera.. they are on line so you can check it out. There is also a nice art gallery in the grounds and a cafe.. the cafe is the pits. 

All the big hotels put on entertainment usually with a minimum charge per person

Cairo Jazz club in Agouza.. a nice place but again the smoke is a killer and IMO not a safe place to be.. no exists overcrowding and everyone but me not smoking.. I was scared the last time I went, thought if this place goes up there is no way out, but there is Cairo Jazz festival outside next month.. you can find it on Facebook. 
Lots of expat clubs in Maadi.


----------



## Basma

emmab73 said:


> Hi My husband and I are relocating to Cairo after 5 years in the UAE in around 4-5 weeks time.
> 
> Not sure whether to to terrified or excited at this stage, still it is what it is as they say.
> 
> We've been told it's not worth even trying to ship our current belongings (furniture etc) to Cairo as they import duty is phenomenal ( and a made up on the spot type number), however I would like to bring some personal items bits and pieces that we've collected over the years, can anyone advise what the best way to do this is, as excess baggage might be horribly expensive.
> 
> Also it's likely we'll be living in 6th October City and I would appreciate any insight into the area, finding it quite hard to google current info on Cairo and being expat there, so any help you can offer would be great.


things are really exaggerated.. everything is fine here and esp. in 6th Oct. ..


----------



## Biffy

with all due respect there are secutiry issues everywhere in EGypt right now.

When you are out and about you are wise to take measures to protect yourself.

6th october is no different to anywhere else.

The car jackings, etc. take place here - just as they are happening all over Cairo.
Expecially over the last weeks when all the police decided to go on strike.


----------



## meb01999

hi! i live in 6 october. i highly recommend living in sheikh zayed as opposed to 6 october proper. it's more put together and there's less traffic. 

it's reasonably safe. i drive (i think i may be one of the few female expats to do so) and go around alone pretty much daily. i go out during the day though, and cannot attest to safety while alone in the evenings. 

egypt is vastly different from the gulf. i live in kuwait for a few years, and really, i cannot even begin to explain how different the countries are. i do think with regards to lifestyle, 6 october offer the most similar options.

we shipped a bed and our appliances from kuwait and paid NO tax. my husband had to meet the boat in alexandria with a truck (and driver) he had rented from cairo. for us, we felt the quality was significantly better than what we could find here at the same price.

i hear that ikea is about to open in festival city though!


----------



## MaidenScotland

meb01999 said:


> hi! i live in 6 october. i highly recommend living in sheikh zayed as opposed to 6 october proper. it's more put together and there's less traffic.
> 
> it's reasonably safe. i drive (i think i may be one of the few female expats to do so) and go around alone pretty much daily. i go out during the day though, and cannot attest to safety while alone in the evenings.
> 
> egypt is vastly different from the gulf. i live in kuwait for a few years, and really, i cannot even begin to explain how different the countries are. i do think with regards to lifestyle, 6 october offer the most similar options.
> 
> we shipped a bed and our appliances from kuwait and paid NO tax. my husband had to meet the boat in alexandria with a truck (and driver) he had rented from cairo. for us, we felt the quality was significantly better than what we could find here at the same price.
> 
> i hear that ikea is about to open in festival city though!




All my girlfriends drive but are getting they wont drive on the autostrad etc as they feel it is no longer safe.


----------



## NewWorld

Hi all, My husband is a teacher , we have two kids 7 & 12 . Thinking about looking at teaching post for my husband . I wont be working. What kind of salary package would be acceptable ? Your help would be most helpful. Husband is being very cautious with regards to safety etc. what are your views ?


----------

